
DJ Zedd Banned in China for Liking a South Park Tweet - colinprince
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/12/dj-zedd-banned-in-china-for-liking-a-south-park-tweet.html
======
punkdata
An interesting pattern is emerging here. China is suddenly flexing beyond
politics into commerce. I'm interested in how the rest of the global market
will react to China's strategy. Seems a bit extreme to ban a DJ over social
media preferences but on the other hand that has always been their game.

